# Italian parsley



## my_psychosis (May 26, 2007)

Is there anything I can substitue for Italian parsley? Like maybe regular parsley and a little Itaian seasoning? I'm making Italian Braciole. Thank you.


----------



## lindatooo (May 26, 2007)

I think you can substitute regular parsley but be careful as the flavor tends to be a bit stronger when minced.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 26, 2007)

Regular parsley will work just fine.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 26, 2007)

^^^Agreed^^^


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2007)

Definitely regular parsley.  I find it has a milder flavor (funny how we all differ) but is harder to clean.  Since I grow my own when in season, which I use over the years has varied with where I live.  Here (I think I may be near you) they seem to grow equally well, so I grow both and use them interchangeably, using more if curly, less if Italian.  I had a hard time growing Italian in Florida and Hawaii, so just used curly.  Do not use Chinese parsley, though, unless you love it and are making an Asian or Mexican dish, it has a distinctly different flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm on the bandwagon here!  And NO, do not add any Italian seasoning.  Plain curly parsley will be fine.


----------

